# Aaah Houston, we've got a problem!



## Oceantoad (Mar 10, 2022)

Came back from local supermarket having a sale on their pork butts.  .99 a pound!  Already have 10 whole ones, 5 deboned and sliced up in the freezer now.  Tried cramming in that last roast but it had to go inside the house.  NEED TO MAKE MORE SAUSAGES.  Life is good!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2022)

Where you find butts at 0.99/lb?
Jim


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 10, 2022)

They were on sale here last weekend (Fri, Sat, and Sun. only) for the same price at Winn Dixies...  Didn't see it till Mon. ... ggrrrrrr


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2022)

That's a terrible problem to have! Sausage time here as well...to make room in one of our freezers. Poor me found a package of beef plate ribs hiding in the bottom!

Ryan


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 10, 2022)

Oh such a terrible problem. Good luck w the sausage


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 10, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Poor me found a package of beef plate ribs hiding in the bottom!


LOL...stuff will get "LOST" in a freezer, especially a chest freezer...


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 10, 2022)

Haha! First world problems are the worst!


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 10, 2022)

I fail to see a problem at all!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2022)

I like sausage.....


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 10, 2022)

My names Jeff and I have a problem like you haha


----------



## Oceantoad (Mar 10, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Where you find butts at 0.99/lb?
> Jim


A chain grocery store called Meijer here in Michigan.  On sale until the 12th.  Bought 4 more today.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2022)

Only problem I see is you need another freezer


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Only problem I see is you need another freezer



Exactly my sentiments. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice! They have been 1.49 a pound here for a while now. I haven't seen .99 since before covid. I've got 6 in the freezer.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Oceantoad (Mar 11, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> View attachment 528451


Look at the original post.  There's some sausage in there.  My wife is upset that I'm paying so much attention to these pork butts. I must confess, _I like big butts, I cannot lie!_


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2022)

That’s a heck of a deal!
Al


----------

